# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Audica, un Osu avec des flingues

## 564.3

Audica (site web) (Steam) (Oculus Rift) (PS VR) (Oculus Quest à venir)

Présentation

Jeu de rythme et de tir, dont le principe de base est proche de celui d'Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan mais avec des flingues au lieu de tapoter/suivre les cibles au stylet.

Contrairement à d'autres en VR, le timing est explicite (une "onde" qui rétrécis) et important dans le scoring.
Il y a une assistance à la visée réglable, mais la précision est de toute façon prise en compte dans le score. Ça permet surtout d'éviter de rompre le combo si on vise à peine à coté.
À la fin du niveau il y a un écran de statistiques très clair et bien foutu, avec notamment un histogramme du timing et la ventilation des impacts.

Comme souvent, quand on monte en difficulté il faut aussi gérer les enchainements complexes difficiles à lire au premier abord, surtout que la surface de d'apparition des cibles est à 180° autours du joueur. Les séquences et les indices visuels sont placés de façon à ce qu'on ne soit pas trop perdu.

C'est Harmonix qui est derrière ce jeu, donc ils ont pu négocier des morceaux qui semblent plutôt connus (_j'y connais pas grand chose quand même, pas le genre que j'écoute_). Et il y a du DLC à tout va, mais le jeu de base est déjà bien consistant (33 morceaux + 4 en version "album").

Une campagne demande de gagner des étoiles (selon le score) sur une série de morceaux, certains avec des modificateurs plus ou moins chiants, mais assez rares et qui peuvent être ignorés. Ça débloque des environnements et des flingues, notamment.

Faut aimer le genre (tir sur cible mouvante et/ou rythme), mais le jeu est super peaufiné et clairement un des meilleurs jeu de rythme en VR.


Détail concernant le gameplay

On voit un peu tout dans le trailer officiel




*Cibles*

Type de cibles :
- tir simple
- tirs liés, il faut tirer sur 2 cibles en même temps avec chaque arme (donc sans vraiment viser)
- tir avec contrainte d'inclinaison de l'arme (verticale / horizontale)
- garder la gâchette enfoncée sans contrainte (sortes d'éclairs qui vibrent, et qui font un effet audio sympa quand on change l'orientation)
- garder la gâchette enfoncée en suivant un tracé, une sorte de tir automatique style rafale rapide (le suivi n'est pas contraint, mais maximise les points)
- frapper des cibles qui arrivent au corps à corps, avec une certaine amplitude pour maximiser le score

Les enchainements de tout ça donnent des trucs très sympa. Notamment j'aime bien les enchainements corps à corps et tir, même s'il faut un peu s'y faire au début et ne pas trop anticiper.

À partir du niveau de difficulté "advanced" on a tous les types de cibles.

Typiquement il vaut mieux viser le point blanc de jonction de la cible et de l'onde de timing. Un modulateur permet de jouer sans les ondes. Ça donne des indicateurs visuels en moins donc c'est plus difficile de percevoir le timing, mais ça clarifie la visée je trouve.

Quand on est complètement hors séquence sur des cibles rapprochées et rapides, l'assistance à la visée fait un peu n'importe quoi visuellement: le tir est attiré vers la cible correspondant au point courant même si on vise une autre cible. En général on rate quand même, c'est surtout perturbant.

*Divers*

Même si on bouge pas mal du fait de la zone de jeu à 180° et des cibles au corps à corps, ça reste un jeu de tir. Au début on a tendance à garder au maximum les bras en l'air prêt à tirer, mais ça fatigue les épaules. Il vaut mieux se relacher et profiter des accalmies pour se détendre les bras, tout en restant visuellement vigilant aux indices d'apparition des cibles.

Petit détail marrant, les armes peuvent être lachées ou faire tourner façon cowboy. Elles ont une physique comme si on était dans l'espace, et on a une sorte de "force grab" pour les reprendre. J'aime bien les balancer au sol quand je m'énerve, ou en l'air quand j'ai pété un score.


Contenu additionnel

_Note: j'ai suivi tout ça de loin, vu qu'au bout de 15h de jeu j'en suis encore à poncer le contenu de base. Pour l'instant je fais une passe en mode "advanced", où mon but est de finir la campagne et avoir 5 étoiles partout._

*DLCs*

Il y a un season pass et des pack de DLC. Pas encore vraiment creusé.

*Mods*

Le jeu était rapidement populaire auprès de gros joueurs et modders de Beat Sabers, vu que beaucoup viennent notamment de la communauté Osu.

Les devs ont permis de faire des niveaux communautaires pour les morceaux officiels et d'autres mods, mais évidemment pas d'ajouter des morceaux non licenciés, même s'ils ne l'empêchent pas.

Voici typiquement où en trouver : https://bsaber.com/category/audica/

... to be continued...

----------


## nodulle

Va falloir que je le test celui-là. Mais il est jamais en promo...  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Va falloir que je le test celui-là. Mais il est jamais en promo...


Ouais il vient de sortir d'EA le 5 novembre, il commencera peut-être à être soldé dans 6 mois - 1 an.
J'aurais du faire un rappel dans le thread à propos des jeux avant qu'ils augmentent le prix (+10€, ils y sont pas allé de main morte), mais j'y jouais plus trop à ce moment là.

Sinon je croyais qu'il y avait déjà une version Quest, mais c'est pour plus tard.

----------


## nodulle

Le jeu était en promo il y a quelques jours. Et après deux heures de jeu je peux déjà dire que je le préfère laaargement à Pistol Whip que je n'ai pas du tout accroché. Pour ce dernier le rythme n'est, je trouve, absolument pas clair. Il n'y a aucun indicateur visuel du coup je flingue à tout va sans aucune cohérence avec le tempo, ça n'est donc absolument pas satisfaisant.

J'ai commencé la campagne tranquillement (en facile) je fais quelques erreurs de temps en temps mais rien d'insurmontable. C'est surtout des erreurs d’inattentions. Et puis j'ai testé en montant en difficulté et ouah, il y a un gap en fait ! Il y a des moments où je suis assez vite perdu, entre les différents types des cibles (les classiques et celles où il faut rester appuyé), les sphères à dégommer d'un geste, les couleurs qui définissent si c'est à droite ou à gauche et le tempo à respecter, je m’emmêle les pinceaux...  ::|:  Mais quand tu les passes sans erreur c'est assez satisfaisant !  ::): 

Questions : 
- Qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire exactement avec le modificateur où il faut effectuer des tirs hors champ ? J'ai rien compris et il n'y a pas vraiment d'explication.
- Tu as pu tester des maps/mods communautaires intéressantes ?

----------


## 564.3

> - Qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire exactement avec le modificateur où il faut effectuer des tirs hors champ ? J'ai rien compris et il n'y a pas vraiment d'explication.
> - Tu as pu tester des maps/mods communautaires intéressantes ?


En gros ne pas vraiment regarder où on tire, du genre viser, tourner la tête ailleurs, et tirer au moment prévu. Je ne sais pas s'il tiens compte du FOV du casque, mais c'est un avantage/désavantage potentiel.
Faudrait que je retente pour voir exactement les limites. Il y a des modificateurs que je trouve assez naze, j'ai tendance à passer ces niveaux vite fait.

Je n'ai pas testé de maps/mods, ni les DLCs vu que j'étais encore en train de poncer le contenu de base. De temps en temps j'ai envie de m'y remettre, mais j'ai trop de trucs à faire…
Mais ouais c'est bien cool comme jeu  :;):

----------


## nodulle

J'avais fait une capture d'une chanson il y a quelques semaines que je viens de mettre en ligne :  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> J'avais fait une capture d'une chanson il y a quelques semaines que je viens de mettre en ligne :


Ah cool, faudrait que je le relance celui là pour changer.

----------


## Maalak

Bon, il y avait une promo dessus hier dans l'oculus store, du coup je l'ai pris histoire d'avoir un jeu qui change de Beat Saber mais en restant dans le style.
J'espère maintenant que ce n'est pas juste un parent pauvre de Beat Saber. Les commentaires sur la page du magasin semblent aller dans le sens que c'est même mieux, mais ça reste de l'avis de random d'internet.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

C'est vraiment plus un Osu-like, pour les amateurs de tir.
Sinon il y a Pistol Whip encore différent et bien foutu.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai testé avec mon abo infinity. J'aime beaucoup, mais les musiques sont vraiment random, alors que j'ai la playlist de Beat Saber et Pistol Whip en tête et sur spotify... la, c'est moins marquant, mais niveau gameplay c'est bien bien sympatoche

----------

